# Advanced Configuration & Power Interface



## charlesb (3. Januar 2005)

Hey,

 ich hab ein Problemchen, nämlich hab ich mir ACPI installiert um den Batteriestatus meines Laptop-Akkus zu beobachten ... funktioniert ganz gut, allerdings hab ich seit diesen Zeitpunkt das Problem, dass immer wenn ich die Stromversorgung wechsle (von Akku auf Netz oder andersrum) mein Rechner komplett steht. Keine Tasten funktionieren mehr, keine Maus ... alles tot!?

 Ich verwende Debian und KDE ... hat jemand eine Idee, welche ich ausprobieren könnte um dieses Problem zu lösen, hab leider noch nicht den richtigen Hinweis gefunden! 

  thx vorerst 
 karli


----------

